# GPU-Z/Afterburner memory clock reading?



## Arctucas (Oct 30, 2011)

Which is correct?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 30, 2011)

both!!!
GPU-z is single data rate (Think CPU-z), Afterburner is double data rate!
What will mess with your mind a bit more is that the GDDR5 is quad data rate memory, so technically neither is showing the actual speed of the memory


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 30, 2011)

You know, I had a feeling that was the answer.

But nVIDIA's spec shows the DDR speed and eVGA says it is the QDR (effective) speed.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 1, 2011)

Or neither. I've yet to hear a valid excuse for not showing the effective clock other than old fart syndrome. It confuses consumers and it doesn't reflect the actual performance of the card's memory. It's called the effective speed for a reason.


----------

